# Green terror (A. Rivulatus, gold edge) aggression?



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi all, firstly, I understand somewhat the differences between A. stalsbergi (true GT, white edging, smaller), A.blombergi (similar to stalsbergi but sl.different scale coloration) and A.rivulatus (gold edging, bigger) from reading online.

I don't really want to get into debates about nomenclature and classifications. It's a moot point for me as the only one available to me is A.Rivulatus aka Gold saum (gold edged fins)










My question is, I have read conflicting reports on GT aggression, probably because of the name being applied to 3 different fish with probably different temperaments. I have read that Stalsbergi, the original, true GT, is highly aggressive, thus the name. How about Rivulatus though? I have read that it is undeserving of the "terror" name?

I would like to keep one in a largely SA (sl. acidic, soft) cichlid tank with one each of oscar, gold severum, heckelii, ellioti, electric blue acara, red forest jewel.

Thanks.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

In terms of temperament, they will vary a lot, dependent on the particular circumstances the fish happens to find itself in, as well as the individual personality of the fish.


THQ2 said:


> I have read that it is undeserving of the "terror" name?


I would agree with this, that it's undeserving of terror in it's name. Though my own experience with the fish is that it is fairly aggressive. But aggression is relative, and in comparison to most large CA cichlids, IME it's really not so aggressive. IME, for it's size it was always very low in the pecking order; not very capable in comparison to really rough company. I've owned a few males in the past. Had one aggression problem with an Oscar and had to remove the GT twice. But once the Oscar got significantly larger and stood up to the GT, there was never any problem again. I also found GTs to pick on smaller fish a lot more then most.....but that was the reality of a fish that was not that capable: all it's competition (other then an Oscar) was always considerably smaller then itself.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

BC in SK, You posted a very good response.


----------



## adamsfishes (Jan 29, 2016)

THQ2 said:


> I would like to keep one in a largely SA (sl. acidic, soft) cichlid tank with one each of oscar, gold severum, heckelii, ellioti, electric blue acara, red forest jewel.


Just curious, do you already have a tank with all those single fish in it? Or is this something you are planning? How many gallons? Asking because I'm considering something very similar ... might go with just groups of a couple species though.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I am by no means a Green Terror expert and i have had one for about 9 months now and he was a juvenile when we first got him. I have to admit we probably have one of the most peaceful GTs. When we first got him he was about the same size if not smaller then some of the more agressive fish that is in our tank; firemouths, jack dempsey, convict, blue acara, and gold severum. He used to get chased all the time and his fins were usually nipped at. Now he is one of the biggest fish in the tank and likes to still have his space and will typically get out of the way for fish similar in size. The only one he will chase is the firemouth and its just to keep him away thats all. He is the coolest fish in the tank. I haven't seen him initiate any fighting. I would love for him to put a beat down on my severum who is the bully in the tank but i am sure that will happen when he is bigger or the severum will just leave him alone that that point.

When he sees me come into the room he comes right to the glass and starts this little dance like he is happy to see me and he will follow me as i walk around the tank. When my kids are in the room he watches them intensely as they do their homework or play on the WII. They are a gorgeous fish with the blues, purples, and orange in their fins. I agree with BC in SK; i think its all about the one that you get. I do know that convicts can be a lot more aggressive and terrorize other fish as i have seen ours do that with the JD and the Firemouth.


----------



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

adamsfishes said:


> THQ2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to keep one in a largely SA (sl. acidic, soft) cichlid tank with one each of oscar, gold severum, heckelii, ellioti, electric blue acara, red forest jewel.
> ...


I already have the tank set up with all the fish except buying the oscar and GT last as they will be the biggest and most boisterous.


----------

